# Displaying LINUX GUI via PUTTY



## sethmendoza (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

i'm a newbie here and i hope you could help me... I'm not too familiar with linux commands so I prefer to use GUI when configuring linux, in this case can you guys provide me with step by step proc on how to view Startx when acessing linux server via PUTTY... have tried installing vnc but It says dsiplay error..Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You can't.

You would have to install VNC or FreeNX.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Basically you use PuTTY to log into a machine using ssh, then you start a VNC session. After the VNC session is started, you use a client to log into that session. No need to use startx.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I still vote for FreeNX.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I've heard FreeNX works really well, but haven't used it myself. I know VNC works and have been using it on multiple machines with good results.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

If you want to test out a FreeNX connection, get a free CosmoPod account.


----------

